# Favorite viv you have built?



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, I have been too busy nowadays with college and unfortunately no tanks of any kind are allowed in my dorm. lol  So, I have been hidden behind the posts of this forum just reading and reading. Got a little bored and decided to start this thread... should be a neat one to say the least.
What is your favorite vivarium/paludarium/aquarium that you have made or created?? Why so?

Mine has to be the 65 gallon paludarium I created some months back. Boy do I miss being able to upkeep vivs... even the tiny ones! Reason being that this was my first "real" project. Learned a ton from building this vivarium and will definitely use some of the same techniques when I build my next one; hopefully in the next few months or so when my gf moves into her apartment for college!  It housed a trio of amazonicus, 3 cory catfish, and 4 german blue rams. The whole idea was to create something a little natural yet aesthetic. It was a joy to watch the frogs and the fish at the same time!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I just finished this one last weekend so of course it's my current favorite!












you can see more pics here if you are interested . . . 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-latest-rock-wall-tank-18x18x24-exoterra.html

*edit* PS - Your paludarium looks very nice! Good work!


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I really want to build another one too.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Although I have a couple of other tanks that I've built since, this one is by far my favourite! I designed and built this 66 gallon tank from scratch and this one was actually the first one I'd ever built.











I'm loving some of the other tanks I'm seeing on this thread! There's some very nice work being done!

Ross.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think it has to be my 55g imitator viv. Probably because it was my first and being so was the one I probably have put the most thought and effort into.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Wow,you all have breath taking vivs.I wish I could make something like all of yours.I was on a budget when making my vivs,and it looks like it .


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

25 Gallon tall. Really like how lush it is.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

600 gal plus Uberviv.
I lost most of my pics of this viv. Not sure how.
Pics kind of start on this page and go on...
Dart Den - View topic - HUGE amounts of Great Stuff

Rich


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

My latest it holds 7 mantella laevigata, its my first water feature.


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 14, 2007)

Tyler, your 65 gallon viv is my computer background. Looks great. Thanks


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Lol no problem.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

tyler that paludarium was nuts.


current


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Snapple your viv is amazing...It's not like anything I've seen...Well done...


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know Tyler I liked your initial viv, when you had the trio of bastimentos.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

... this one?


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yup, that's the one...

Not sure why I like it more, but I just do.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

tyler this is my favorite out of your vivs.. i hope you don't mind but im gonna copy the style for my 90gal


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

sNApple said:


> tyler this is my favorite out of your vivs.. i hope you don't mind but im gonna copy the style for my 90gal


If I remember correctly, that tank IS his paludarium. He just converted it to a non palu. once it started to leak water.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> If I remember correctly, that tank IS his paludarium. He just converted it to a non palu. once it started to leak water.


i ment to say its my favorite scape for his 65 gallon


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's mine, my 60g from a few years back....I miss that set-up :-(


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

This one was really nice. I love the JBJ nano vivs I've made










After being a Vivarium they make decent reef tanks












And my other two favs...

76gal 1/2 Circle Pali

















76gal 1/2 Circle viv


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous tanks!! makes me want to start a nice large one.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Great shroom bloom!



sNApple said:


> tyler this is my favorite out of your vivs.. i hope you don't mind but im gonna copy the style for my 90gal


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Awesome tanks everyone! I'm very jealous. 



tyler said:


> ... this one?


Tyler I saw this viv whenever you first posted it and saved it to my computer as reference for future vivs. It is very aesthetically appealing. Good work!

I think we should add a section to everyone's profiles where we can upload pictures of vivs making them viewable to everyone on your public profile.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

What kind of plant is the one that is blooming ?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeremiah said:


> What kind of plant is the one that is blooming ?


[/QUOTE]

Some compact form of Anthurium scandens or a relative of it.....one of my favorite terrarium plants.

I wish I had a mushroom bloom like that! That's kinda a rare but perfect photo opportunity......


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

My 40 gallon long Orange Terribilis tank. . .










and one of the Terribs, dont mind the mint in the background, pic was taken before i had their tank done









here is the mints tank 20 Gallon , got the tank for free, could net some of the scratches out of the front which kinda sucks but a nice little tank i think, still has some growing in to do but here it is, not sure if the mints are out, they have been hiding in the broms since ive put them in there only been in for about 1 week


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice. I like how bright the 40 is. The moss seems to like it as well.


Troy


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

i built this, then realized it had a few problems that ended up causing me to tear it down and start over... i LOVED the way it came out, but it was nearly impossible to reach down to the bottom of it to do anything, in addition to the fact that planting things in the upper portions completely blocked out the amount of light that would get down there.

lessons learned from this tank will help me build a 240g project that my fiance has agreed will make a really nice fixture in the living room of the house we will be hunting for next spring/summer. so, i guess all is not lost.

hardscape before planting: 



























initial planting (when i really realized the design issues that i hadn't anticipated:




























oh, it's a 38g.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Eh I've got a 4 way tie here, I couldnt pick...and its a good excuse to pimp my best so here we go....

(46gal bow front) First Viv ever made, after most recent Redux...









(30 Cube) With Echo making a special guest appearance 

















(40gal breeder) Desert viv, with Night shot








(75 gal)


















I've mostly been out of the hobby the last year, so my tanks all need work...I'm in the midst of a major remodel, and a new build of a 35-42 gal hex, not sure of its exact size. The Hex will be my best yet I think, its coming together nicely incoporating everything I've learned to this point...My most complicated build yet. (Though if I ever get around to installing everything I want to maintain the right environment in the desert viv, I may have to retract that statement)...Enjoy

More pics of other vivs, construction and other crap here....
Flickr: marksdl's Photostream

Sincerely,
Dave

P.S. Great vivs everybody!!!


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you ever get leopard geckos for that desert viv?


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

WOW great tanks.

Dave - what the heck is that rabbit/cat/chihuahua thing???


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Fennec Fox. They are very cool animals


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

One of my friends breeds Fennec foxs very cool animals, worlds smallest fox. Like a ferret on speed ! lol

Oh great vivs by the way !


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Tony said:


> Did you ever get leopard geckos for that desert viv?


Not yet, I basicallly shut the tank down. It sits under my 75 and even without heat pads and stuff it was heating the 75 above it up to much. Im going to take the 75 down and rearrange stuff. But it is heavy as hell, and i'll have to have people over to help me. Plus I still had probably 150 dollars worth of fans, heat pads, and a dehumidfier device i found etc..etc.. to add, then the cost of the actual gecko. And now I'd have the cost to replant it also. So that project is on the back burner till I sort stuff out.

I was in the mood to build something new anyways, and try a bunch of mini flowering plants, like Miniature Sinningia, other Gesneriads, mini violets, some ultricularia, and maybe some mounted orchids. So I went on a plant buying spree...all for that Hex I mentioned thats been sitting there for 6 months or so mocking me  I still need aquatics for the pond in front of the hex, and havent got any orchids yet. Already spent way to much on the Damn thing, and Im not even sure I'll get to keep it LOL. It was given to me by friends who were kinda vague on wether it was for me to keep or build them a custom viv for cash with. Cant stop now though! At worst I'll just give it to them as a wedding present at a nice discount.



Logqan said:


> Fennec Fox. They are very cool animals


Yep thats a Fennec. They are awsome but a little more of a handful compared to a dog/cat. I find their personality is split about 50/50 between dog and cat...but then you add in the curiosity of a Ferret, and a fox/wolf's natural wariness. Ofcourse they are a fox, so that part makes sense 

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## RickB (Apr 10, 2006)

My 300 gal viv set up in Oct of 08.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

*Got Broms?*

Wicked viv Nick. What are you keeping in that beast?


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

GRIMM said:


> *Got Broms?*
> 
> Wicked viv Nick. What are you keeping in that beast?



-Probably a jaguar kitten. 

That thing is heavy metal, dude.


----------



## RickB (Apr 10, 2006)

There are auratus, bicolors, and fantasticus. No jaguars


----------

